# Dealing with mock aggression?



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I have to say Dexter is the gentlest bird I've ever known. I've never been bitten by him. 

One thing had me confused & now that I'm aware of it I'd like to correct it. Mock aggression/biting.
I had (still do) trouble identifying when he's being aggressive or defensive. He appears to make what looks like aggressive behavior when playing. Big bird wings, crest down, beak out, & trash talking. (See my video about spinach) But then he makes kissing sounds. I know he's playing. 

His aaggression feels like butterfly kisses. Always mock bites. Never has he attempted to bite. I trust him near my face (Peete I do NOT trust. He bites eyelids). Sometimes it's tough to tell the difference between him grooming me or biting.

I think I need to figure out how to correct it. What worked with a juvenile Peete isn't working with an adult Dexter.


----------



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds like Dexter's bark is bigger than his bite. lol He doesnt want to (hurt) the one he loves!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmmm. I'm not sure what you'd have to do to correct it, or if that's even possible. Birds don't understand discipline. There's probably no aggression involved at all, it's just his way of playful 'rough-housing'. It seems males tend to behave this way often, it's quite common.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya, I got nothing. Jaid is a big time rough houser. He is growing up. He doesn't want his scratches anymore, he wants to wrestle. Sometimes when he play bites, he gets too excited and bites kind of hard. It sounds normal


----------

